# Let's give an opinion



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everybody,

My name is Matan Fishov and I'm pianist from Israel.
I would like to receive any comments or notes about my playing..
This section was filmed at the Juilliard school of music.





All the best,
Matan Fishov


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

It was better than I could do, which isn't saying much. For the most part the playing was correct with a couple noticeable slips. The dynamics were good. I was interetsing to wtach your left hand conducting while your right played a solo. Not too much pedal, which is good. The notes were clear and not mushy, which is a pedal thing. It was a little slower than i am used to hearing. However, all in all, it was quite good.


----------

